# Gerard Butler charms Jessica Biel during surfing holiday



## Curt James (Jun 7, 2011)

*So that's how he charmed Jessica! Gerard Butler makes waves as he strips off on surfing holiday
*
By Daily Mail Reporter 
Last updated at 8:37 p.m., June 7, 2011

When she was spotted on the back  of his motorcycle last week it became clear that Jessica Biel was just  the latest in a long line of Gerard Butler admirers.

And  the 41-year-old Scotsman shed some light on how he charmed the  29-year-old actress today, by showing off his Adonis-like chest.

The toned physique he flaunted on the beach in Hawaii would be enviable on a man half his age.






Making waves: Gerard Butler showed off his enviable physique in Hawaii 

And it could go a long way to explaining how Biel could transition from 30-year-old Justin Timberlake to her much older co-star.
As  he splashed around in Maui 300 star Butler, who played King Leonidas in  the epic, looked to have maintained the Spartan work-out from the film  four years ago. 

To play the warrior, he undertook gruelling training for eight months at the hands of former mountain climber, Mark Twight.

He admitted it was hard to abandon the regime after the film was shot, admitting that he revelled in feeling 'like a lion.'





Six-pack: Butler's physique would be enviable on a man half his age

 This attitude certainly can't fail to impress Biel, whatever the state of their relationship is at present.

The pair, who are soon to be be seen together in new film Playing the  Field, have denied a love affair, claiming to be just good friends.

Rumours of a burgeoning love affair first surfaced in March when they twosome were filming scenes for the movie in Louisiana.

Sources on the set quashed suggestions of romance, however, claiming that the  pair had never even enjoyed a private dinner together.

But pictures of Biel riding behind Butler on his Harley-Davidson last week suggest that the actors are very cozy indeed.





Toned: Butler looked to be on incredible form for his surfing expedition

Biel could be seen clinging to the Scotsman as they sped along the Pacific Coast Highway in LA.

 After a long-term relationship with the flirty Timberlake, Biel might want to be wary of dating ladies man Butler.

 He has a history of dating leading  women, most notably Butler was linked to Jennifer Aniston, 42, when they filmed The Bounty Hunter.

It was also reported that he tried to chat up actress Kirsten Dunst, 29 ,  at a party during the Cannes Film Festival, where he was promoting  Coriolanus, an adaptation of the Shakespeare play directed by Ralph  Fiennes.

Butler even sends up his reputation in Playing the Field.

In it he stars as a professional athlete with a weak past who tries to redeem himself by coaching his son's soccer team.

But he find himself unable to resist his players' restless and gorgeous mothers.

Gerard has also just completed filming on two films to be releases this year, Machine Gun Preacher and Movie 43.

The former is the true story of Sam Childers,a former drug-dealing biker  who became a crusader for hundreds of Sudanese children who've been  forced to become soldiers.

Movie 43 is an ensemble comedy of short stories starring a host of big names  including Hugh Jackman, Kate Winslet, Anna Faris, Kristen Bell, Emma  Stone, Jush Duhamel and Richard Gere.

Naomi Watts, Sean William Scott, Elizabeth Banks and Uma Thurman also star.

He will also reprise his role in the animated children's film How to Train Your Dragon, which is nominated for best animated feature at this  month' Academy Awards.

From *Gerard Butler makes waves as he strips off on surfing holiday | Mail Online*
​


----------



## danzik17 (Jun 7, 2011)

Look, he's in good shape, but Adonis?  I don't think so.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 7, 2011)

^ Maybe the author was judging him on Hollywood/celebrity standards? 

Actors and actresses are not all supermodels.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jun 8, 2011)

I think he looks like shit... WTF am I missing?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 8, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> I think he looks like shit... WTF am I missing?



HATER ALERT.

Srsly though. He's a 41 yr old guy. You think he looks like shit compared to your typical 41 yr old american?
Balding, fat, and weak?

No.


This guy makes me proud to be a scotsman.

And he's smashin' jessica biel for god's sake.

No wonder you're fucking Jealous.





AND TO THE OP:

Why no hot pics of Jessica Biel in this thread?

Nerd.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jun 8, 2011)

You can tell he stays active and performs some form of half arsed resistance training however he's hardly big. He doesn't resemble a bodybuilder or powerlifter to any stretch of the imagination but as myCat said, he's banging Jessica Biel so I'm sure he's pretty happy.


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 8, 2011)

Awe, who cares about him!

I thought I was going to see pix of Jessica Biel in her bathing suit


----------



## KelJu (Jun 8, 2011)

He is old fart who is still athletic enough to surf and not look like a saggy old bag of failure doing it, and he can still pull hot ass like Jessica Biel. I think he is an inspiration to us all.


----------



## LAM (Jun 8, 2011)

for Hollywood he is in good shape, most of the men are either skinny or fat, not many that are fit.  for a 42 year old in the US he's in good shape at least on the outside.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jun 8, 2011)

KelJu said:


> He is old fart who is still athletic enough to surf and not look like a saggy old bag of failure doing it, and he can still pull hot ass like Jessica Biel. I think he is an inspiration to us all.


 
He can still pull hot ass because he is a Hollywood A-lister and he makes great money.  If he was a used car salesman, and Jessica Biel saw him on a beach, I would be willing to bet she wouldn't even bat an eye.

FTR, I'm not bashing the guy.  I think he is an amazing actor, and his performance in the movies 300 and Law Abiding Citizen were phenomenal.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jun 8, 2011)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> HATER ALERT.
> 
> Srsly though. He's a 41 yr old guy. You think he looks like shit compared to your typical 41 yr old american?
> Balding, fat, and weak?
> ...


 
I'm a fighting scotsman myself


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 8, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## oufinny (Jun 8, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> He can still pull hot ass because he is a Hollywood A-lister and he makes great money.  If he was a used car salesman, and Jessica Biel saw him on a beach, I would be willing to bet she wouldn't even bat an eye.
> 
> FTR, I'm not bashing the guy.  I think he is an amazing actor, and his performance in the movies 300 and Law Abiding Citizen were phenomenal.



I agree with this 100%, he was a badass in Law Abiding Citizen and 300 was slightly good as well .  Jessica Biel is smoking hot so props to his ass for tapping hers.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 8, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> YouTube Video



Enough to tingle your nuts!


----------



## LAM (Jun 8, 2011)

Jessica Biel has one bad ass body and she seems like a real person, she has been on the fantasy list for quite some time now.,.


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 8, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> YouTube Video




Phiu, phiu!! 

She's been on my list since she was on that christan tv show. With her fine ass self.


----------



## SFW (Jun 8, 2011)

chicks dig that look...

Most women find bodybuilders appauling. Its a rare breed of chick that enjoys a massive, bulky physique. Its usually heavy set brauds, female bodybuilders, guidettes, negresses and some latinas that dig the monster types.

For the most part, the beach-body, atrophied homeless-guy look is pretty big. I prefer the freak of nature, scare small children look.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 8, 2011)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> AND TO THE OP:
> 
> Why no hot pics of Jessica Biel in this thread?
> 
> *Nerd.*



_Whaa...?_ 























YouTube Video































YouTube Video































YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jun 8, 2011)

^^^^ 



IronAddict said:


> Awe, who cares about him!
> 
> *I thought I was going to see pix of Jessica Biel* in her bathing suit


----------



## DOMS (Jun 8, 2011)

SFW said:


> Most women find bodybuilders appauling.



I think chicks say that for the same reason that some guys say they don't want a high-end sports car: they say it because they don't believe they'll ever have one.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 8, 2011)

I think hes always been a little active, but now he seems a lot more cut than he usually is. So really, thats all the difference, just a little body fat down. He does the bare minimum to keep hard.

I am one of those chicks that likes the big guys.. but srsly, him whispering in my ear, I will take it.


----------

